# I have some questions!!



## FishLuver101 (Mar 28, 2007)

Is a five gallon tank TOO SMALL for one betta fish? 
Do tank lights bother bettas at night? 
Do bettas like to have lots of weeds in their tank? 
How many flakes or times should I feed him a day? 
How many times a month should I clean out his tank? 
How occasionaly should I put in water conditioner? 
*****Thanks, I'm not _VERY_ new to betta's, but I think my older sister's information that go to the questions aren't accurate or right.


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

1. No five gallons is fine.
2. Yes all fish need a light cycle.
3. Weeds? if by weeds you mean plants, it doesnt matter.
4. Feed 1-3 times a day.
5. You should clean a small tank weekly.
6. When you change water.


----------



## FishLuver101 (Mar 28, 2007)

Ok thanks and yes I do mean plants lol


----------



## anasfire23 (Jan 19, 2005)

Yeah I'd have to agree with everything Damon said there. Only thing I'd have to add is with regards to feeding make sure you don't over feed and try to keep the diet varied. I feed all my betta's, whether I'm breeding them or not at the time, twice a day they get a specific Betta pellet in the morning and thawed frozen brine shrimp at night and fast them one day a week for the entire day. If you feed a Betta only on flaked or pellet food they will eventually get very constipated and can die. If they do get constipated (you will notice very strained swimming, lack of appetite and lethargy) then you can feed them the inside of a cooked shelled pea, if you can get them to eat it, and that will help a lot with the constipation. I don't find mine have a problem with constipation at all with the diet I feed them. 

Good Luck!!


----------



## FishLuver101 (Mar 28, 2007)

Thanks for the info.! I will add it to my knowledge!


----------



## Guest (Mar 30, 2007)

I put my betta in a blender.








((calm down, i cut off the cord!))


----------



## Buggy (Oct 17, 2006)

A BLENDER? Ok thats making good use of junk I guess. Would definately be a conversation starter. lol


----------



## Guest (Mar 30, 2007)

lol. vry creative......
good thing the cords cut off....


----------



## FishLuver101 (Mar 28, 2007)

rofl, nice joke!


----------



## Guest (Mar 30, 2007)

lol. Elvis is very happy in his blender.............


----------



## Giddy012 (Feb 16, 2007)

Fishluver101, noticed in another thread that you are getting a new take. Good for you I'm just wondering what kind? For $50 you can get a nice 10gal. kit for the Betta, instead of a 5gal. like your talking about here. Also just a warning I have 5gal. Eclipsys Hex, DO NOT buy one of these, it has killed many of my fish. That is until I figured out a way to rig the filter to not suck up the fish. 

About the lighting fish just like us need a night and a day, 10-12hrs on then off at night. I use a cheap ($4) timer for my tanks.

Also look around for a tank at cheapy places like, Walmarts, or Meijers. I've seen 10 gal tanks at these places for around $10 then just get a filter that has an adjustable flow rate, and I just got a heater (trying it to see if it worthy) from one of these places for around $10 that has so far kept my tank at a very consistant 78 degrees. Also saw Deluxe lids for around $15. You don't need an air stone for Bettas. 

Kits are nice but you don't get any wiggle room, what you see is what you get. Personally I like to pick and choose what I want running in my tanks.


----------



## FishLuver101 (Mar 28, 2007)

omg thanks! ill have to get that!!


----------



## jdwoodschild (Jan 22, 2007)

Betta's don't like strong water currents, so when getting a filter, try finding a spounge filter. It is the gentalest. That, or do 50% water changes every day to every other day, and with a filter or not you should do a 100% water change weekly. Bettas don't have to have filters, but they do need clean water, so either way you want to go!


----------



## FishLuver101 (Mar 28, 2007)

ok thanks (\_/)
( '.' ) 
('')_(")


----------



## FishLuver101 (Mar 28, 2007)

ok thanks!


----------



## Guest (Apr 1, 2007)

i buy my fishtanks at walmart, too. i dont dare buy them at petsmart!!!!!! i cant afford it!


----------

